# Intro: Me and my kitties!



## XansArt (May 21, 2007)

Hello, folks!

Stumbled across this forum, and got pulled in. 
I'm looking forward to getting to know you and your kitties better.

A tiny bit about me: I'm an artist, working mostly in pet portraits, lately mostly of greyhounds, but I'm very flexible!  I have three cats: Meepy (11 years old) the talkative, in-your-face Siamese mix (rescue group called him a flame-point Siamese ... yyyyeeeeeeaaaaahhh, okay!); Coco (10 years old) the shy tabby and white whom my family and friends think is a figment of my imagination since they never see her :roll: ; and Rowdy (about 7?), the semi-feral who decided to join our family a few years ago.

I'll get around to posting pics eventually, I'm sure!

We also have three greyhounds who make a forest of skinny legs for the cats to use as obstacle courses, and who unfairly compete for attention because of their easier to reach size advantage.  Not to worry, though, Meepy is not above simply taking any perch or bed that he wants, intimidating the dogs with a complaining meow and a threat of claws. 

Okay, I said a tiny bit! LOL!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Quite a houseful you have there. Yes, we will be needing pictures, sooner than later, please.  

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello, saw your furrys they are pretty kittys! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, XansArt! My guess is that your house is a lot of fun! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Would love to see pictures of your cats!


----------



## Merann Dickinson (Apr 12, 2007)

*Meow*

Xan! How weird is this - I just joined this forum this week!!!!


----------



## XansArt (May 21, 2007)

Merann! :lol:
Thanks for the welcome, folks. I'm going to go look around...


----------

